
The Past 2 Weeks in the World of Ruby - llambda
http://www.rubyinside.com/the-past-2-weeks-in-the-world-of-ruby-40-links-to-bring-you-up-to-speed-january-2012-5766.html?utm_source=wordtwit&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=wordtwit
======
bstar77
Not sure why this was posted to HN, but I think is is a good opportunity for
people to see how much transpires in the Ruby community on a regular basis.

Peter Cooper deserves a ton of praise for aggregating all of the weekly news,
he rarely (if ever) misses anything of value.

------
mnutt
Another big development (it probably happened after the article was published)
:

Ruby 2.0-dev adds copy-on-write support similar to Ruby Enterprise Edition's
<http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/3367884>

------
sciurus
If you'd like to see this sort of news in your inbox once a week, subscribe to
<http://rubyweekly.com/>

------
masterleep
Is there an RSS version?

~~~
petercooper
<http://rubyweekly.com/rss>

